
How to measure your site's carbon emissions (Microstartup in a Week #3) - prescott
http://maxtility.wordpress.com
======
patrickg-zill
What a bunch of wankers. Buy a spider plant and hang it in your office, now
you are "carbon neutral" you science-ignorant gits.

------
ivankirigin
Sigh. People need to do an order of magnitude check on their carbon emissions.
Forget about things that don't constitute more than 1% of your footprint.

For example, if you live in a place where people would die from exposure if
left outside in the winter or summer, you probably spend more energy on
heating or AC than anything else.

------
caecilius
Great concept!

